# Expiring WMATA Cards Need to be Replaced



## jis (Apr 15, 2021)

Many old WMATA Smart Cards are expiring and need to be replaced. Look for the number 0167 in the second block of digits in the card serial number on the back of the card. If they are present then your card is not expiring and you don;t need to do anything. If not, then follow instruction is...





__





Go Card Replacement | WMATA







www.wmata.com


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 15, 2021)

Well, mine has an extra set of 4 digits. But I do have the 0167 as the first set of 4 digits (after the 6 place alphanumeric). And I know I didn't get it before 2012. So I should be good.


----------



## City of Miami (Apr 15, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Well, mine has an extra set of 4 digits. But I do have the 0167 as the first set of 4 digits (after the 6 place alphanumeric). And I know I didn't get it before 2012. So I should be good.


Mine is exactly the same. It's a senior smart card.


----------



## VentureForth (May 13, 2021)

I probably have about $1.67 left on about 4 cards. Sigh.


----------

